# ......



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

Rearrange the letters of THE MORSE CODE
= HERE COME DOTS


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Morse anagram


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

frank elliott said:


> Rearrange the letters of THE MORSE CODE
> = HERE COME DOTS


. ....?


----------

